# Frog Coin Purse (Free Knitting Patterns)



## AmareeLis (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi All,

Just finished designing and knitting my latest project. Feeling really excited as always, so I jump to the forum to share it with everyone ♥

I used beads to embroidery the cheek and added crown charms for decorations. His mouth is where the zipper is, so you can open and close it. Hope you like him..

http://freecuteknit.com/frog-coin-purse-small-wallet-free-cute-knitting-patterns/

Cheers,
Dina


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

So cute,ribbit!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Hoppingly great. Love him.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

thank you so much my #1 dgg is a frog nut.


----------



## AmareeLis (Sep 30, 2012)

maureenb said:


> So cute,ribbit!


Thank you, maureenb :-D



Deb-Babbles said:


> Hoppingly great. Love him.


Thank you again Deb-Babbles! 



glnwhi said:


> thank you so much my #1 dgg is a frog nut.


You are welcome glnwhi, I am really curious what is dgg means?


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

AmareeLis said:


> maureenb said:
> 
> 
> > So cute,ribbit!
> ...


its a typo its dgd (dear granddaughter) sorry I'm getting old you know.lol


----------



## AmareeLis (Sep 30, 2012)

glnwhi said:


> its a typo its dgd (dear granddaughter) sorry I'm getting old you know.lol


Ooh, no don't worry about it, I still would ask you what dgd means! I don't really know much abbreviations.  Thank you, I learn a new word now hehe..


----------



## Neug (Oct 12, 2011)

Gives me an idea...why not use any little knit stuffed animal pattern and make a coin purse instead of stuffing?


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

Neug said:


> Gives me an idea...why not use any little knit stuffed animal pattern and make a coin purse instead of stuffing?


Brillant idea thanks!!


----------



## sharon05676 (May 13, 2012)

Love him! Was it difficult putting in the lining and zipper?


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Now that is fun. Where in the world do you fined such short zippers?


AmareeLis said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just finished designing and knitting my latest project. Feeling really excited as always, so I jump to the forum to share it with everyone ♥
> 
> ...


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

This is adorable.... choke, choke!


----------



## jeriB (Jan 25, 2012)

This is the cutest thing. My daughter and her bestie will be getting matching froggies for Christmas. You are very generous for sharing this, Thank you.


----------



## dolores angleton (Mar 21, 2011)

So cute,little girls will love.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

that is cute!


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

love it


----------



## mak123 (Jan 24, 2012)

he is adorable, christine


----------



## AmareeLis (Sep 30, 2012)

Andrea in TN said:


> Neug said:
> 
> 
> > Gives me an idea...why not use any little knit stuffed animal pattern and make a coin purse instead of stuffing?
> ...


This sounds like so much fun!!! :thumbup:



sharon05676 said:


> Love him! Was it difficult putting in the lining and zipper?


Thank you Sharon. surprisingly it was easy. Initially I also thought the shape will make it tricky, but it was pretty much the same as working a normal one. There is a slight curve to the left and right, but top and bottom linings are just straight line 



sockyarn said:


> Now that is fun. Where in the world do you fined such short zippers?


Hi sockyarn, you are right! I shorten my zipper. I whipstitch the end of the zipper teeth to create a new zipper stop. Then I cut off the zipper  I was planning to upload a video tutorial later in the blog when I get a chance.



MacRae said:


> This is adorable.... choke, choke!


Thank you, MacRae 



jeriB said:


> This is the cutest thing. My daughter and her bestie will be getting matching froggies for Christmas. You are very generous for sharing this, Thank you.


You are very welcome! That sounds really exciting, please post some pictures when you are done 



dolores angleton said:


> So cute,little girls will love.


  thank you dolores



maryrose said:


> that is cute!


Thank you, maryrose!



mambo22 said:


> love it


 ♥



mak123 said:


> he is adorable, christine


Thank you, Christine


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

RIBBIT! RIBBIT! Very cute!


----------



## AmareeLis (Sep 30, 2012)

Stablebummom said:


> RIBBIT! RIBBIT! Very cute!


Thank you, Stablebummom


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Really great, thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## AmareeLis (Sep 30, 2012)

Revan said:


> Really great, thank you so much for sharing!


You're welcome, Revan


----------



## IvyV76 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------

